# Bloating in 3 week old?



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I was wondering how you can tell if a 3 week old puppy has gas. I've noticed my little boy puppy keeping his back legs drawn up quite a bit the last few days, and he looks like he is a little puffier in the chest area than the 3 girls. I wasn't sure if this is just because he's a boy so he has a little different build or if he is a little gassy. None of them seems to have any problems with gas up until now, and I'm not sure if that's what it is. I did watch him to see if he is walking around normally (wobbley  ) and he is, although sometimes he goes backwards, especially if mom gets close. I did give him a little gas x just in case. Maybe I'll try to post a picture of him in my album. Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

From my experience with pups of other breeds and kittens...gas is common. Use infant's simethicone drops.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> From my experience with pups of other breeds and kittens...gas is common. Use infant's simethicone drops.[/B]


I actually did use the infants gas x. I forgot to say that.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The other sign that they are gasey is constant crying and drawing legs up. You saved that little boy. :aktion033: That baby gas X stays at the whelping box. And if someone starts crying more than they should, they get a dose. 

Tina


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> The other sign that they are gasey is constant crying and drawing legs up. You saved that little boy. :aktion033: That baby gas X stays at the whelping box. And if someone starts crying more than they should, they get a dose.
> 
> Tina[/B]


He seems like he is feeling a lot better, and I just gave him another dose of the infant gas x and his sisters, just for good measure. None of them really cry unless mom steps on them, which she is good at. Doesn't the gas eventually dissipate, or can it be life threatening? I know I read on a carton of supplement milk that you have to burp the puppies on your shoulder after bottle feeding them, but obviously the mother doesn't do that. I actually did try to burp the little guy, but nothing happened. I did take his temperature just to make sure he hadn't caught anything from Max and wasn't sick and I kind of think that helped dissipate some gas too, because he perked right up after that. Either that or he decided he better act better or I'd take his temperature again  .


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531784
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to say that. But, yes, it can be. I've lost 2 puppies to it over the last 7 years. One was a beautiful little girl and the ER Vet insisted she had some awful disease because she was screeming in pain. I thought she had colic. He insisted on Killing her because he couldn't control her pain. Needless to say I took her body to my vet for an necropsy. She had a big bubble of air in her colon. You have to catch it before they get the big big belly. Yes, burping helps. The gas X works wonders. It stays near the puppy pen until they are 8 weeks old. The tip off is the fussing. Glad he is doing better.
Tina


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531875
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't realize it could be that bad. I feel kind of bad that I didn't think about that sooner when I noticed him kind of balling up. Probably because I expected him to be crying a lot. Poor little guy. I'm going to have to do some reading up on this. Do they get it just from eating or if they get too cold does that cause it also? I was out of town on a business trip for a few days and while I was gone our heater went out and it's been between about 0 and 15 degrees outside. :w00t: :smpullhair: I told my husband and kids to make sure they kept the heat lamp going in the puppies room and maybe get out the heating pad, but they said they were staying warm with just the heat lamp. I was so worried about them. It sounds bad but I was more worried about the puppies than my own family :brownbag: . My kids are teens, so they're self sufficient enough they could bury themselves under blankets or hang out in the same room as the puppies. Luckily my husband got the heat back on about the time I came home :aktion033: . Now we get to deal with ice, but that's okay because they closed the schools and I can't get to work, so I get to stay home and play with the puppies. Three days away from the daycare this week :chili: . I love the babies, but who doesn't enjoy extra time off from work.


----------

